# billing for pre and post TEE's



## nelsonml (Aug 11, 2010)

What is the documentation requirement for billing pre and post surgery TEE's for cardiology docs? Should there be 2 seperate reports for billing, or can both of these be combined on 1 report??????????
Thanks!


----------



## sbicknell (Aug 13, 2010)

I don't think there is specific guidance other then there must be a written report. If the same Doc is interping both pre and post TEEs then he could put into one report. Might actually be a better report with both pre and post right there for comparison


----------



## skrautkramer (Aug 13, 2010)

We use two notes. I'm not sure if it is required. I think that if you were to have it all in one note it would have to clearly distinuish the reasons, views and conclusions that where pre/post. In doing all that it may be just as easy to do two notes.


----------



## mmiciano (Sep 21, 2010)

i am having trouble on getting this service paid.  What are the codes that you all are using?


----------

